# Dog Bath



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

Frequently when I get home from a duck hunt my dogs are a bit of a mess. We hunt in farm ponds and the mud and water can be messy to my swamp collies. We found a dog bath a few years ago that works extremely well for a quick bath for both dogs prior to being allowed in the house. I actually do it in our garage when we get home. I have hot water available in the garage, keeps my hands warm and helps with the dogs also.

I noticed today that Chewy now sells these baths...they are stable and the dogs can get into them easily. They make the task simple...check them out, they are called 'Booster Bath'


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

We have a grooming room in our training building. My wife and stepdaughter show golden retrievers in conformation and my stepdaughter also grooms a lot of golden retrievers and the occasional other breed for others - as many as 20 or so a week. We bought a Booster Bath six years ago and it serves its purpose very well for us. Even I occasionally bath a dog in it -- like recently when my Flex x Annie litter went to their new homes.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

Don Smith said:


> We have a grooming room in our training building. My wife and stepdaughter show golden retrievers in conformation and my stepdaughter also grooms a lot of golden retrievers and the occasional other breed for others - as many as 20 or so a week. We bought a Booster Bath six years ago and it serves its purpose very well for us. Even I occasionally bath a dog in it -- like recently when my Flex x Annie litter went to their new homes.



They are hard to beat for the price....! At the time we bought ours, I had three Golden's....coming back from a day of hunting in Missouri, it was many times, very cold! Being able to wash and dry the dogs in our garage, was a great improvement from when I used to go out on the lawn and do the work....cold it was!


----------

